# I‘m finally joining!



## Argyll_2347 (15 Jan 2002)

Well, I am finally old enough to join the reserves, tomorrow night I am filling out the application so that by the time June comes, I will have 16 credits and don‘t have to wait until January 2003 until i attend Basic Training.

Are there any tips you guys have about the very start?  As in aptitude test etc.

thanks
Albainn Gu-Brath


----------



## Korus (15 Jan 2002)

Prepare for a long, annoying, drawn out process....


----------



## Andrew (15 Jan 2002)

Very Very Long Process!!


----------



## Korus (15 Jan 2002)

Especially if it hits a snag; I.e. the need for a second opinion for your medical (optometrist, for example)....

The length of the process seems like it would make un-motivated/lazy people give up before they‘re done... But that‘s probably a good thing. I wouldn‘t want to trust my safety with an un-motivated and lazy person...


----------



## portcullisguy (16 Jan 2002)

So far things are running smoothly for me.  The security check came back just after Christmas break, and I have my medical & interview the same day, on Friday.

Unfortunately, I somehow got listed twice on the lists handed around to the regiments in 32CBG ... I ended up getting a call from one regiment, because they were not aware I had already selected another one on the application -- CFRC listed me twice and left off my selection for the second listing (they got my name wrong on the second listing, too).

Other than that, things seem to be progressing.  Once the medical/interview is out of the way, I was told to expect about a 3 week wait.

Doesn‘t look like I‘ll make it in time for any courses before the summer, though.


----------



## Se7eN (16 Jan 2002)

It is going to take you another 7 months to complete the application process ?!? is that normal?? cause I really want to go this summer

JH


----------



## Korus (17 Jan 2002)

I think he means the non-summer courses.. That right?

Se7en.. If you get everything in motion ASAP, you should be able to make it.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (17 Jan 2002)

A liason to my cadet corps (a MCpl) said that I should apply now so that I could get to do something for the summer instead of waiting until my cadet year is over and having to wait until the next winter.


----------



## Se7eN (17 Jan 2002)

I tried to last night, however the CFRC people did not cancel my application until THIS November, when I took my aptitude test APRIL 2001, just the kick in the balls i need after waiting a whole year.

- JH


----------



## Korus (17 Jan 2002)

It‘s fun to be in the recruiting process, ain‘t it? Just don‘t give up. Lots of people I know would... (but then again, if you do, you probably wouldn‘t belong in the army, eh?)

Myself, I‘m waiting for the results of my medical right now.... Joining either LER or SALH.. Hard choice..


----------



## echo (17 Jan 2002)

well Argyll, its a shame i didnt meet you at camp when i had the chance, but anyways, good luck on your future endevors in the Reserves (and possibly Reg‘s one day...)
have fun Kyle       :tank:


----------

